# Music for slideshow



## bellaPictures (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any good music to use for a slideshow to view baby portraits? 
My mind is blank and have no idea on what songs to use. Please help!!! Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 10, 2006)

"You Must Have Been a Beautiful Baby" by Bing Crosby? 

Lyrics:

You must have been a beautiful baby
You must have been a wonderful child
When you were only starting to go to kindergarten
I bet you drove the little boys wild.
And when it came to winning blue ribboms
You must have shown the other kids how.
I can see the judges' eyes as they handed you the prize
You must have made the cutest bow.
You must've been a beautiful baby
'Cause baby look at you now.

Does your mother realize
The stork delivered quite a prize
The day he left you on the family tree?
Does your dad appreciate
That you're merely supergreat
The miracle of any century?
If they don't just send them both to me.

You must have been a beautiful baby
You must have been a wonderful child.
When you were only starting to go to kindergarten
I bet you drove the little boys wild.
And when it came to winning blue ribboms
You must have shown the other kids how.
I can see the judges' eyes as they handed you the prize
You must have made the cutest bow.
You must've been a beautiful baby
'Cause baby look at you now.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 10, 2006)

Of course that song I posted above isn't unisex...but it depends on the slideshow, if they're all of the same baby...etc.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry for the triple whammy post :blushing: another good one, a little upbeat is "When You're Smiling" by Louis Prima or Frank Sinatra or Louis Armstrong, or by any artist really...lots have sung it.


Lyrics:
When youre smilin, when youre smilin
The whole world smiles with you
When youre laughin, when youre laughin
The sun comes shinin through

But when youre cryin, you bring on the rain
So stop that cryin, be happy again
Keep on smilin, cause when youre smilin
The whole world smiles with you

When youre smilin, when youre smilin
The whole world, it smiles with you
When youre laughin, oh babe, when youre laughin
The sun would-a come shining through

But when youre cryin, you bring on the rain
So stop that sighin, come on and be happy again
Keep on smilin, cause when youre smilin, baby
The whole world smiles with you


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Daddy's Little Girl & Butterfly Kisses are ones that always bring a tear to my eyes.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 10, 2006)

Please seek the permission from the artist before using the songs, unless it is a royalty free one.

Here is a royalty free music site that you might be interested in - MusicBakery.com


----------



## tinacolada (Jan 10, 2006)

Celine Dion has a miracle cd that is beautiful also I really like the new remix of somewhere over the rainbow, I don't know who sings it but it's really cute.  personal message me and I can email you the songs if you would like. tina


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 10, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Please seek the permission from the artist before using the songs, unless it is a royalty free one.
> 
> Here is a royalty free music site that you might be interested in - MusicBakery.com



Oh, sorry, did you mean me? Posting the lyrics? Sorry bout that...just wanted to show how they were about babies. :blushing:


----------



## markc (Jan 10, 2006)

I think he means before using the music to distribute in a slide show. It would be like someone grabbing one of your images to use as a CD cover for their garage band.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 11, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> I think he means before using the music to distribute in a slide show. It would be like someone grabbing one of your images to use as a CD cover for their garage band.


Exactly!! 

People do not usually realize the power of copyrights until they are hit with a law suit! This is no joke!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 11, 2006)

Eye of the Tiger.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 11, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> I think he means before using the music to distribute in a slide show. It would be like someone grabbing one of your images to use as a CD cover for their garage band.



Ah! That hits home. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## imagesby (Jan 17, 2006)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole "Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World" medley is GORGEOUS for slideshows.   It was actually my father/daughter dance at my wedding


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim Brickman - Angel Eyes

Piano Only...Works Well...
Usually bring some tissues.

B


----------



## PhotoVM (Aug 17, 2010)

You will obviously need permission to use music for most things these days.
The  RIAA and other music associated companies are cracking down on what  they call "theft" of music, it is a very good idea to purchase a proper  license for the music you plan on using with your slide shows or what  have you.

I am using a site called targetmarketmusic.com .  They have a smaller  but growing library of very high quality music and at a fair price.   Check them out.


----------

